# Leasing a Buck?



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I want to lease a buck for a month or two. How much does that cost on average? I'm in Georgia. I just need ballpark because I've never done it before and I don't want to pay too much or not offer enough. Unregistered mini breed of goat.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

I just sent you a private message, since I'm also in Georgia, and have more bucks than I need right now 

But to answer your question, the first time I bred my girls, I did exactly what you are proposing-- I found someone who was willing to rent their buck for a month. Actually, I think we had him more like a month and a half, just in case the girls didn't take on their first heats. He was a registered mini Nubian. Normally, his owner charged $40 for individual breedings, but since I had 3 does, she charged $100 for his rental. 

The next time I was ready to breed, I found someone with another mini-Nubian buck, and we agreed on $50 for a month's rental, but in the end, I ending up buying him, so it was a moot point. 

I hope that helps somewhat. I'm sure there are folks out there with a lot more experience, that might have different answers for you.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Have you found a buck to rent yet? The prices vary WILDLY around here!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

It does vary wildly. One Nigerian breeder here will lease a buck, but wants me to prove I have a herd tested for CL, CAE, and Johnnes, pay $75 per doe I am breeding and provide the hay and grain for her boy while he's here. 

Others won't lease out a buck at all and will only let us come for a driveway breeding. Another charges us $50 for breeding (LaMancha) plus $4 a day to board our doe at their farm. We supply all the feed and a water bucket for our doe. She also has to be dry because they don't want to milk her.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I did find a handsome buck to rent for a month for a reasonable price. He'll be staying here with me. He's got blue eyes too, which I love. One of my mini lamanchas has blue eyes, so I'm hoping they make some blue eyed babies. We are getting him on Sunday. We are putting him and the three does I want bred in a newly fenced area, so hopefully everyone stays healthy and happy.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Here he is. I picked him up yesterday. I'm so excited to see what their babies look like.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

He looks great! Good luck!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Handsome!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Very handsome!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Should produce some cuties! Good luck!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

You'll probably have some pretty black and white kids!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe a dumb question, but I've never bred myself before. Will the buck mate the does even when they aren't in heat? I can't tell heat in two of my girls at all. But it appears he has attempted to breed them all. I'm fairly certain one of the three is in heat and he has shown her the most attention.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually they won't breed if they don't detect a heat.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute boy


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Looks like all the girls have gone in and now out of heat. Buck seems bored. Lol. I have him for another couple of weeks. Hopefully they all took. I'm going to send their blood in next month. It's 30 days after breeding, right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do 30 days after his last day in with them.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Keep him long enough to cover a 2nd time in case some weren't in heat or they didn't take on the first breeding........


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

My school wanted to test a new ultrasound machine, so they said I could bring in the girls. All three are bred. :-D One is about two months along and we could really see the baby. It was moving all over. The other two are about a month along. Their babies were just blobs. Looks like one is having a single, one twins, and the last he wasn't sure if it was one or two.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see your pretty kids. Do be aware though, that it's quite difficult to detect the number of kids often times, my vet who is very experienced has been wrong a few times. I'm sure no matter what you get they will be well loved. Congrats again!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

He said that it's hard to tell. He wants me to let him know how many they end up having. He's the goat expert and vet department head at our school, so it was pretty cool having him u/s my goats.


----------



## Kidds2016 (Nov 17, 2016)

groovyoldlady said:


> It does vary wildly. One Nigerian breeder here will lease a buck, but wants me to prove I have a herd tested for CL, CAE, and Johnnes, pay $75 per doe I am breeding and provide the hay and grain for her boy while he's here.
> 
> Others won't lease out a buck at all and will only let us come for a driveway breeding. Another charges us $50 for breeding (LaMancha) plus $4 a day to board our doe at their farm. We supply all the feed and a water bucket for our doe. She also has to be dry because they don't want to milk her.


Keep looking around. Some people are ridiculous!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Maybe I'm being too extreme? I say the doe comes here and stays for at least 25 days or until seen bred. It's between $150- $300 depending on Buck but that includes the doe staying here. They must be preg tested 30 days post breeding (or from last day with Buck) and if not bred they come back to be bred again for free. If still not bred the 3rd time open is a driveway breeding. If still not bred it's pay again.
I do ask for their goat to be tested within 2-3 weeks of coming to the farm. Preferably tested and when results come back 1 week later they come straight away. They live in a small pen with the Buck. When they arrive I get them unloaded onto a concrete pad to health check over. I so spray then then with a lice/ mite/ tick spray. They get a foot bath and then enter the pen they will live in for the time they are there. 
I supply all the hay but if they want their doe fed grain they supply that.. 
am I being too over the top?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Bree_6293 said:


> Maybe I'm being too extreme? I say the doe comes here and stays for at least 25 days or until seen bred. It's between $150- $300 depending on Buck but that includes the doe staying here. They must be preg tested 30 days post breeding (or from last day with Buck) and if not bred they come back to be bred again for free. If still not bred the 3rd time open is a driveway breeding. If still not bred it's pay again.
> I do ask for their goat to be tested within 2-3 weeks of coming to the farm. Preferably tested and when results come back 1 week later they come straight away. They live in a small pen with the Buck. When they arrive I get them unloaded onto a concrete pad to health check over. I so spray then then with a lice/ mite/ tick spray. They get a foot bath and then enter the pen they will live in for the time they are there.
> I supply all the hay but if they want their doe fed grain they supply that..
> am I being too over the top?


Depends on whether your bucks are registered. If the kids can be sold for more than that, sure. As for the rest, well you've got to protect your animals and property.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

MylieD said:


> Depends on whether your bucks are registered. If the kids can be sold for more than that, sure. As for the rest, well you've got to protect your animals and property.


Yes bucks are all registered and the higher priced ones are for proven bucks with good show results. I do have some bucks I won't allow to be used for stud either.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The only people I lease a buck to are people who bought their does from us.
Period.
We charge them $50 per doe
Buck goes to them.


----------

